

The Fuzzball Fix for a Black Hole Paradox - r721
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150623-fuzzballs-black-hole-firewalls/

======
pottytalk
Great title. Terrible read.

~~~
ccvannorman
TL;DR: We still don't understand black holes, and String Theory complicates
the possibility space.

